# Any outfit ideas for work..please??



## MACreation (Oct 14, 2006)

I just started a Job this week working at the same car dealership as my DB. I am the receptionist there. I went shopping at Macy's and GAP, but I want cute/sexy pieces to add to my wardrobe, but not spend a fortune. Anyone have anything like a pic or a suggestion (of a top, accesory, purse, skirt, pants, etc.)  as to how to dress and more things sassy-er?


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 16, 2006)

i think pencil skirts would look sexy with a white blouse maybe with ruffles even


----------



## Katura (Oct 16, 2006)

I went to LVLX and got this AWESOME pencil skirt, its got buttong ons the slit in the back, its got a hige waist but it tooks hot with heels and a nice wide belt and it wasnt expensive at all!

totally hot.


----------



## cupcakekiss (Oct 17, 2006)

i like lacy blouses/tops with a collar(for professionalism) and then add a sweater over it= edge

or i like victorian blouses, kinda cute-romantic meets sexy

scoop neck and V-neck sweaters are always cute work clothes

love INC stufft from macy*s! (but it's kinda pricey)
i like shopping express too for work clothes


----------



## MACreation (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks girls! I did a splurge on Victorias Secret cashmere sweaters and slacks for winter cold ..hehe ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I LOVE pencil skirts!!


----------



## angeldust (Oct 20, 2006)

i get my work clothes at mango.


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 21, 2006)

I gotta go with the pencil skirts too. Love em' can't have enough. I also suggest Christie fit pants from Victoria's Secret. I just got a new catalogue the other day and they have a bunch of new materials and colors on sale. I looove the way those fit and they also come in different inseams.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 23, 2006)

^^^ HAHA Hola Bernadette, this is Nikki, Brent Ferris' wife 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I love pencil skirts too.  They really put a sexy wiggle in your walk.  Pair it with platform peep toe pumps and a wide belt on your waist. So retro-chic!


----------



## MACreation (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks, gotta get some skirts!!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 30, 2006)

idk if they have them near you, but if so, H&M has nice looking professional clothes for cheap :]

and i agree w/ everyone elseee, pencil skirts! annd a nice looking blazer type jacket!


----------

